
The Last Time I Saw Basquiat - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/09/03/last-time-i-saw-jean-michel-basquiat/
======
donretag
Luc Sante is a great author. Best known for "Low Life: Lures and Snares of Old
New York" about the gangs of New York era.

~~~
kencausey
I read this book close to 20 years ago, loaned it to my brother, vaguely
remember having seen it sometime later, yet can't find my copy anymore. And
yet I think of it often.

I hadn't heard that Luc had a blog but now I'm devouring it swiftly:
[http://lucsante.com/blog/](http://lucsante.com/blog/)

